# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  IPO-FH 2010 в Словакии

## Igor Suhhalet

Привет!Мы в 27.09 прибыли в Словакию на IPO-FH.На дорогу ушло немного больше времени из-за ремонта дорог в Польше(24часа).Устроились отлично,штаб соревнований здесь же.Делали 2 тренировки на ужасной пашне+жара+ветер((((( 29.09 было открытие,у нас 6-ой стартовый номер.Старт в четверг и в пятницу.Живем вместе с россиянами.С Петером практически не видимся,он весь в работе,но все про Татьяну спрашивают,особенно хорват Здравко)))))))).Приехали 22 участника.Мы забыли флаг,гимн и кубок.Но благодаря Словацким друзьям ,особенно Игорю,у нас все есть!!!!!

----------


## Nubira

Игорь, мы болеем за вас с Вимбой!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Игорь, удачи вам! Держим кулаки и ждём хороших новостей! Передавайте от меня всем привет и моему хорошему другу Петеру! :Ab:

----------


## Людмила

Вам удачи, россиянам привет

----------


## inna

Игорь удачи!!  :Ad:

----------


## Andrei

Игорь удачи и везения!

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

Привет всем!!!Спасибо за поддержку.Первая группа из 8-и участников начала старт в 9.30 и не один не набрал выше 66 балов,у Вимбы 18((((.Поле было очень плохое-пашня,вода.После острого  угла ушла на 2-ую пересеченку.Не повезло с жеребьевкой.У Жиркевича  74 балла,Акинин слетел с острого угла 35 баллов,Таня Зайцева проходит слет завтра.У второй группы поле было лучше.Пока все,завтра у Вимбы 2-ой старт.

----------


## Tatjana

> Привет всем!!!Спасибо за поддержку.Первая группа из 8-и участников начала старт в 9.30 и не один не набрал выше 66 балов,у Вимбы 18((((.Поле было очень плохое-пашня,вода.После острого  угла ушла на 2-ую пересеченку.Не повезло с жеребьевкой.У Жиркевича  74 балла,Акинин слетел с острого угла 35 баллов,Таня Зайцева проходит слет завтра.У второй группы поле было лучше.Пока все,завтра у Вимбы 2-ой старт.


Ну что же, жаль, что не везёт. У Вимбы сейчас опять самый пик течки? Надоели ей все с этим следом.
Удачи на втором!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Приехали 22 участника.Мы забыли флаг,гимн и кубок.Но благодаря Словацким друзьям ,особенно Игорю,у нас все есть!!!!!


 :Ag: 
Игорь, я  желаю чтобы и дальше все сложности решались также легко и оперативно!

Жаль, что с первым следом так вышло.
Буду всю пятницу ходить с зажатыми кулаками (вот, уже сейчас ими стучу по буквам).

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

привет всем!У Вимбы 2-ой след был удачный,след работала на пашне с молодой репой,набрала 83 балла.Вчера написать не смогли т.к.уже 3-ий день по вечерам нас возят по винным погребам,пробуем Токайские вина(не дня без алкашки)Сегодня вечером опять праздник.У Тани З. вчера 20 баллов.Сегодня у Сергея и у Жени результаты???????.

----------


## Andrei

> Вчера написать не смогли т.к.уже 3-ий день по вечерам нас возят по винным погребам,пробуем Токайские вина(не дня без алкашки)Сегодня вечером опять праздник...


А то дома Токайского нет?  :Ag:   Вы там давайте выступайте как следует! Удачи!  :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

> привет всем!У Вимбы 2-ой след был удачный,след работала на пашне с молодой репой,набрала 83 балла.Вчера написать не смогли т.к.уже 3-ий день по вечерам нас возят по винным погребам,пробуем Токайские вина(не дня без алкашки)Сегодня вечером опять праздник.У Тани З. вчера 20 баллов.Сегодня у Сергея и у Жени результаты???????.


Игорь, поздравляю с удачным прохождением следа! :Ax:  Жаль, что с первым не получилось.(((

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

Привет!!!!!Сегодня была церемония закрытия соревнований.Мы на 12 месте.Выиграли словаки и командно тоже ,у них было 3 собаки в команде.Сергей занял 3-е место,только из-за того, что словака дисквалифицировали с 3-его места, из-за попытки укусить судью при рукопожатии и командно Россия на 3-ем месте.Обидно ,если бы у нас был бы еще 1 участник и получил бы результат как у Вимбы ,командно мы были бы на 3-ем месте,ЖАЛЬ!!!!!!!!!А вообще здесь было очень здорово,НЕ ЖАЛЕЕМ ЧТО ПОЕХАЛИ.Завтра выезжаем .

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Игорь, вы молодцы! Поздравляю!!!

Репа - это же очень сложно... Вон всей семьей ее не смогли одолеть, а тут только ты да Вимка...
Надо в следующий раз собирать команду: чтобы и бабка была и кошка с мышкой! )))))

----------

